
A Fetus Can Turn to Stone in Its Mother’s Body and Go Undiscovered for Decades - DoreenMichele
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/what-is-a-stone-baby
======
erik_landerholm
We have four children. Without modern medicine I have one child and no wife,
most likely. I’m not sure i believe in God, but modern medicine and the
ability to afford it is a godsend. Pregnancy is truly terrifying for all
involved.

~~~
modzu
plenty of people are not so lucky, modern medicine notwithstanding. its not
god im thanking.

~~~
onetimemanytime
still much, much luckier than other generations. You could've been the King of
England or Persia and you would have died from a simple infection that today
is cured with pennies.

~~~
na85
Sure, but thanking God for modern medicine is insulting to hard-working
researchers and clinicians everywhere.

~~~
onetimemanytime
Ummm... _if_ you believe in God, the idea is that he is to be thanked because
thanks to him the scientists etc...

But in reality, the phrase has lost a lot of its original meaning. Still we
need to be thankful, while we may nt get the Saudi Prince medical care, we
still get a lot better care than Kings got 100 or so years ago. If I had a
time machine and a few neosporins I'd be the richest man in the world. Plots
of land in the middle of London and Paris for saving the King's life.

~~~
na85
>Ummm...if you believe in God, the idea is that he is to be thanked because
thanks to him the scientists etc...

I understand the reasoning, and it's still insulting. The people don't work
any less hard if God exists.

------
ianai
I wish there was a way to make pregnancies less taxing or damaging to womens’
bodies.

~~~
creep
It's the natural result of becoming a biped. I'm a healthy, fertile female,
and the thought of having my baby grown inside a surrogate or outside of my
body scares me. I don't have kids atm and may never do, but if I did I'd carry
my children myself (assuming it's possible for my body to do so at the time).

I've heard all the horror stories, I've watched every video, and birth is
completely terrifying-- but every mother describes it with an additional sense
of gratitude. They're thankful their bodies can do it, that they have now a
child they love, and also they feel so much stronger for it. There's a certain
spiritual sense about going through so much pain and taking so much risk to
give life to another human being. That feeling must be powerful.

~~~
lazyasciiart
There's something wrong with your sample. I personally know multiple mothers
who deeply regret the physical damage done by pregnancy and birth, and don't
feel even a little bit stronger for having spent a month on hospital bed rest
with pre-eclampsia, or tearing their vaginas during birth and being unable to
lift their own newborn baby, or weakened abdominal muscles from pregnancy so
she still isn't allowed to run with her baby now five months old, or spending
six months unable to keep down water and losing weight due to morning
sickness. They're grateful to have the kid, yes, but they don't delude
themselves that it was a wonderful spiritual experience.

~~~
creep
>but they don't delude themselves that it was a wonderful spiritual
experience.

For some it is. For some it's not. I was providing a counter-example to the
OP's lament.

~~~
lazyasciiart
It sounded like you were making a claim about all women, so I wanted to make
it clear that this does not hold for all women.

------
anonu
I think I first saw this on House.

~~~
agumonkey
apparently nip/tuck did mention it too

anyway, that still surprises me when I read about it

------
dpark
Perhaps a dumb question, but how exactly does an abdominal pregnancy occur?
The Wikipedia page is really unclear. The text sounds as if this can happen
_without_ a rupture to the uterus or a fallopian tube.

~~~
bravefoot
IANAD but I know the fallopian tube doesn't connect to the ovaries but instead
opens into the abdomen. An already ectopic embryo could continue up the tube
until it exits into the abdomen. That sounds crazy which is probably why it's
so rare. Also, during ovulation, a fringe called the fimbra is deployed to
essentially sweep the egg into the tube.

~~~
dpark
Thanks. I feel like sex ed really failed me here. I did not realize the
fallopian tube didn't connect directly to the ovary.

This makes abdominal pregnancy without something rupturing seem a lot more
plausible.

